# Another Notch on the Cliton Death Belt!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Investigative Reporter Murdered Just Hours After Most Important Meeting Of Her Life

Posted By oka on June 20, 2017

Pamela Kelsey, a freelance investigative reporter who has broken stories about Benghazi, Wikileaks, Hillary's email server and Fraud connected to Obamacare, had just taken an assignment to connect the dots from the fleet of cargo ships owned by the Clinton Foundation to anyone she possibly could in the federal government. Basically, her job was to set the record straight.

That job lasted less than 4 hours when Kelsey was found face-down on the pavement in a New York City alley with a bullet in the back of her head. She was murdered, execution style, and robbed to make it look like random violence.
So what happened during those four hours? LOTF Correspondent Anatata Fukkasu has managed to piece it together:

"After leaving a meeting with a high-powered publisher who wishes to rename anonymous, Ms. Kelsey deposited the check he wrote her and gathered her small staff for a quick strategy meeting.

At the meeting, according to consultant Rick LaShorea, she handed out assignments to people to begin researching, starting with a FOIA request for everything the government knows about CBDG, the parent company of the ships owned by Bill and Hillary Clinton.

After the meeting she scheduled a meeting with media relations at the FBI, petitioned the CIA and NSA for access to codeword material for journalistic purposes and put feelers out to get meetings with aides never questioned about the ships like John Podestas and Huma Abedin.

Basically, she put a world of shit in motion that would take an act of God to end."

Or an act of Clinton. With no witnesses, no cameras, no evidence and no reason why she would even be on that side of town, the case of the murder of Pam Kelsey is already hitting a dead end.

More coincidence that ends well for the Clintons at the expense of an innocent human life. How many is that now?

Investigative Reporter Murdered Just Hours After Most Important Meeting Of Her Life - DAILYUSAINFO


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Every link I see in searching this story has fake news written all over it. I'd be careful with those links.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

stowlin said:


> Every link I see in searching this story has fake news written all over it. I'd be careful with those links.


I sure hope you're right! I did not research it...


----------

